# Packaging sources



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Those containers are typically referred to as "clamshell" containers. Here is one source with a size close to what you specified.

http://www.brenmarco.com/product/small-utility-clamshell-2/
I have not purchased anything from that vendor.


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Rader , just what I was looking for .


----------

